# I'm not cheap but is this too expensive?



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm not cheap or anything, and i dont know if this is in the right thread but is $150 too much to pay for installing a Nismo Cold Air intake? 

This ricer who can barely read wants to charge me $150. I didn't look anywhere else yet I just got the intake about 20 minutes ago. What's a good price? I live in New York City.

btw i cant install it myself cause i dont know shit about cars and i dont want to take any chances.

Thanx


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hell yes it is too much. You can do it yourself in an hour or less.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

damn, go to a dealer, they will only charge you 70!!!... seriously, thatys one of the easiest mods, you should be able to do it yourself in about 20 -30 min like mike said...


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Which dealer?*



blankgazex said:


> damn, go to a dealer, they will only charge you 70!!!... seriously, thatys one of the easiest mods, you should be able to do it yourself in about 20 -30 min like mike said...



Which dealer dude? I went to my dealer and this is what happened:

Me: How much is it to install an intake?
Dealer: An intake? whats that?
Me: AN INTAKE! a cold air intake...a Nismo cold air intake....
Dealer: Whats that?
Me: oh god
Dealer: (calls someone for help) ohhhhh an intake...yeah we don't install those..they make your CEL come on.
Me: oh ok.

Its not a warrantied part as we all know so they act gay. It came with instructions and everything but I don't want to mess anything up. Last time i tried to mod my car i ended up nearly voiding my warranty, so i kinda learned my lesson after all "Trying is the 1st step towards failure" - Homer J. Simpson

If you know of a dealer in NYC who does it for $70 let me know. Thanx


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

deadforever629 said:


> Which dealer dude? I went to my dealer and this is what happened:
> 
> Me: How much is it to install an intake?
> Dealer: An intake? whats that?
> ...


 is it r tune or s tune??? s tune parts shouldnt void your warrenty or throw a light, but maybe i misunderstood...there gotta be an aftermarket auto shop in NYC, theres prolly a hun dred of thyem, call one of them up if your not comfortable doing the install, prolly 1 hour labor rate @ 60-80 bucks an hour... it really is an easy install though...


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Its an R*



blankgazex said:


> is it r tune or s tune??? s tune parts shouldnt void your warrenty or throw a light, but maybe i misunderstood...there gotta be an aftermarket auto shop in NYC, theres prolly a hun dred of thyem, call one of them up if your not comfortable doing the install, prolly 1 hour labor rate @ 60-80 bucks an hour... it really is an easy install though...




Its an R Tune. I researched it alot before i actually bought it. The instructions they sent make it look easy. So you say like $60-$80 is a good price right? They said i needed to take off the fender, is that necessary? Recently some guy posted the tutorial on how to do it and there are alot of them, but i don't know if any of them removed their fenders.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

deadforever629 said:


> Its an R Tune. I researched it alot before i actually bought it. The instructions they sent make it look easy. So you say like $60-$80 is a good price right? They said i needed to take off the fender, is that necessary? Recently some guy posted the tutorial on how to do it and there are alot of them, but i don't know if any of them removed their fenders.


 you should only need to remove the "inner fender", look into the wheel well, and look up, that black peice is what you remove...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

60 -80 should be the max you pay, like i say1 hour at 60 to 80 but thats still more then i would pay myself...


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

*I would If i could...*



blankgazex said:


> you should only need to remove the "inner fender", look into the wheel well, and look up, that black peice is what you remove...



See i would actually attempt to do this if I had someone helping me, but I don't have any friends  lol j/k i don't have any ricer friends or friends who know what they are doing lol. if i had someone there to supervise to to make sure i was doing everything right then i'd try...ok so what if it does throw the CEL, how do i read that? is there some where i look?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

get an OBD II, thats about the only way you can nread that shit...


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

an intake is unlikely to throw the check engine light, its really easy to install. i mean i took my huge ass cat-back and lower tie-bar to Meineke and they installed it for $45 so i'd say even $60-$80 is way too much. you could just go and find some ppl to supervise you ....its really easy, all you need is a decent socket and ratchet set and screwdrivers.


----------



## Sweete (Mar 26, 2004)

deadforever629 said:


> Its an R Tune. I researched it alot before i actually bought it. The instructions they sent make it look easy. So you say like $60-$80 is a good price right? They said i needed to take off the fender, is that necessary? Recently some guy posted the tutorial on how to do it and there are alot of them, but i don't know if any of them removed their fenders.


hey i am from state island ny, i recently started bringin my car to this dealership in nj b/c they dont have a problem with installin nismo parts and also it states in their web page " Tired of aftermarket "make it fit" performance accesories? 
All NISMO parts are covered under Nissan warranty. 
"
here is the web site, they also sell the items there.... therefore the install it for the time amount in labor.
http://www.difeo-nissan.com/en_US/
scroll down to "Click here to see our Parts and Service Specials for this month."
now at the top go to "All Specials Service Specials"
and press down till u get nismo parts and ur set.
Good luck and let me know if you need any help!!
Raina


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Dude, drive down to my house and I'll do it for free....


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

I have an AEM but I hear the installs are pretty similar. Also, I think there may have been a tutorial on one of the other sentra boards, but I'm not sure. The point is, I was all set to do it myself and then my dad convinces me to get someone else to do it because "we don't have the tools and if something goes wrong you have no one to blame but yourself and you pay for it too." Well I'm telling you right now that I've been kicking myself ever since I realized that the install was so easy. The instructions that came with the intake made it seem harder than it really was (and they looked damn easy too). Sombody said he installed it with nothing more than a screwdriver. There really is nothing serious that you could screw up, except for one thing. The MAF must be handled with care and put back in the right way. Other than that, there is nothing that could go wrong unless you are blind and/or have no fingers. What I would do is look on some of the other boards (thevboard is a good one) and look for tutorials if you are confused about anything. Also, use the jack and it should only take an hour or less. If you don't have flat ground to work on it should only take another hour without jacking the car up (at least this is what it would have been for the AEM, I'm not sure how the Nismo one fits... if you have to cut/bend that hole a little like for the AEM, it might take a little longer without the jack. Hope this helps.


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Thanx*



Sweete said:


> hey i am from state island ny, i recently started bringin my car to this dealership in nj b/c they dont have a problem with installin nismo parts and also it states in their web page " Tired of aftermarket "make it fit" performance accesories?
> All NISMO parts are covered under Nissan warranty.
> "
> here is the web site, they also sell the items there.... therefore the install it for the time amount in labor.
> ...



Hey thanx for the link. That's the 1st dealership i saw that warrantied Nismo R Tune parts. Yeah i'd probably spend more in gas to get there, cause i live in queens. But if i ever buy anything Nismo i'll go to them. Thanx for the tip.


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

Sabin76 said:


> Sombody said he installed it with nothing more than a screwdriver. There really is nothing serious that you could screw up, except for one thing. The MAF must be handled with care and put back in the right way. Other than that, there is nothing that could go wrong unless you are blind and/or have no fingers.



God damn it...I am none of those but I am incredibly stupid though. I think I'm gonna get this kid whose in Automotive Tech at my school to supervise. He's a ricer too with a Supra and its pretty riced out. I think that after i see him do it i'll be feeling just like you. It looks really easy but the MAF really makes me nervous lol. god im gonna get flamed for this thread lol. I'm a kid! go easy on me....


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Thanx dude*



rkeith said:


> Dude, drive down to my house and I'll do it for free....



I should do that, lol.


----------



## Smurfdady8 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Primera VS. Sentra Se-R*

Is there any difference in the sr20de cams in the Primera and an US Sentre?


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

if your are that worried westbury nissan on long island opened a nismo section of service that just does performance parts.


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

UofS bolts35 said:


> if your are that worried westbury nissan on long island opened a nismo section of service that just does performance parts.


oh yeah? i go to school out in Farmingdale, I'll check it out on monday if my plan to get the Supra kid to help me falls through. Thanx dude.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Smurfdady8 said:


> Is there any difference in the sr20de cams in the Primera and an US Sentre?



you have the wrong forum, and thread, sir.....I suggest you check out the SR20DE forum on this website


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

imo..not to be mean, but if you can't install an intake you shouldn't have one


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ouch, thats kinda harsh...


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

yeah, but intake install is very basic... i did it in a parking lot in like 20 mins the other day

ill do it for u if u want..lol

now exhaust is a pain in the ass!!
still not hard..just a pain


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Man, if you were in Cali, I could help you out for gas money. Much better than paying anyone over $40 to install an intake!


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

deadforever629 said:


> Hey thanx for the link. That's the 1st dealership i saw that warrantied Nismo R Tune parts. Yeah i'd probably spend more in gas to get there, cause i live in queens. But if i ever buy anything Nismo i'll go to them. Thanx for the tip.


Dude, if you want you can come down to Deleware... I know its a hike, but I'd help you out.


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

*I agree lol*



LI SilverSE-R said:


> imo..not to be mean, but if you can't install an intake you shouldn't have one



Yeah I agree lol. Dude i'm only a kid still I'm not a genius....yet :thumbup: I think that I can do it but I have NEVER done anything mechanical with a car....ever. The most I can do is check the oil and put gas in the tank...yeah yeah I know I'm a :loser: but this is why I asked first. Where do you live I should come there and you could show me how. All I need is supervision. LOL

So yeah you're right I don't deserve one, but I'm a kid so I want everything.


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

its good place to start..that was the first thing I ever did to a car myself...well i was involved in oil changes and stuff before that.


----------



## Astor (Apr 23, 2004)

I've installed two aftermarket intakes. No one ever showed me how to do it. 

It's not exactly rocket science. They are called "bolt-ons" for a reason: they just bolt on.


----------

